

Why use node when RoR, Django, Php are there? - alouanchi


======
fiedzia
They all (except php) work fine. Python has several async frameworks and
libraries (but django is not one of them). The main reason is that its easier
for webdevelopers to reuse js skills then to learn another language. For me
python works perfectly and i don't see it being replaced anytime soon - at
least not by js.

